# Coding



## Bro. Landry (Jun 25, 2018)

Interested in coding, does anyone know where to start?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## coachn (Jun 26, 2018)

Ask yourself where you want to end up by using "code".
Ask yourself what code best suits that end.
Seek the online course(s) that provide resources that will assist you in obtaining the skills to learn that code.
Create a realistic time-frame to learn it.
Clear your schedule of distractions.
Commit and obligate to the project.
Execute!


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 26, 2018)

Short term - Find a coding boot camp.  Long term - Get a degree in computer science.  One gets your foot in the door.  The other enables career advancement.

Once you know something, anything, look at source forge.  Become a developer on a project.  It is to bootstrap your resume.  It is to improve the state of the art of the field.  Both worthy undertakings.


----------



## Center (Jun 30, 2018)

As developer you are going to question where to find information to do everything.   Problem solving. If you want to see if you like  I suggest you to start with java. Is complete but 'verbose'   enough to start, plus is relatively difficult to make things wrong(encapsulation, interfaces  etc). The best beginner java book to me is java head start. That is also terribly funny. If you have curiosity and a lot of patience you can become a good dev generally within 4 years.  If instead youlike  webdevelopment start with java script. Enjoy


----------

